

HandPose: Fully Articulated Hand Tracking - Qworg
http://research.microsoft.com/apps/video/default.aspx?id=230533

======
ErikRogneby
Pretty cool. What about the technology requires the user to wear mirrored
aviator glasses? Is that a safety thing?

~~~
justinireland
No, its a hipster thing.

~~~
hollerith
All of the human subjects (at least 6 subjects) whose hands are being tracked
are wearing mirrored sunglasses, and fashion considerations are significantly
less likely to cause "100% compliance" than safety considerations are.

~~~
bencoder
This was discussed on /r/oculus and it was suggested that Microsoft could be
overdriving the infrared so it's for eye protection

------
pbreit
Like Leap Motion, a neat demo. But what are the killer applications? Games,
obviously. What else? It strikes me as a horrific 2-D input mechanism. Better
as a 3-D input mechanism but then you're dealing with lousy 2-D displays. 3-D
displays? But then what?

------
fanssex
Very impressive, where can I find the paper?

------
stcredzero
One day, we could have XBox games where kids could activate _Kage Bunshin no
Jutsu_ by doing the hand signs.

------
theobon
Anyone found technical documentation on they implemented this? Code or paper?

~~~
eksith
Some detail by Chris McCormick
[http://chrisjmccormick.wordpress.com/2012/12/08/hand-pose-
re...](http://chrisjmccormick.wordpress.com/2012/12/08/hand-pose-recognition-
with-microsoft-kinect-and-cognimem-v1ku/)

------
n3rd
Oculus + this.

